# My shepherd doesn't listen when around other dogs?



## Kalliopim (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a 15 month old shepherd and he is way to friendly with other dogs. If we go to the park and play with other dogs he doesn't listen will not come back for food and is way to interested in the other dogs. Does anyone have any ideas or tips to help. He will not even worry if we walk off and leave him which makes it hard to trust him off lead... He isn't desexed would this have anything to do with it??


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm assuming you've never trained your dog with distractions. I would start by training him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's not too friendly. He's perfectly socialized and doing well!

What is his is NOT trained around distractions. 

DOG CLASSES! It's why most of us go and full of the distractions and training we need to teach them!

Love your dog and good job raising him well! :thumbup:


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

in the same boat..with classes. We get to class and Roxy thinks.."OH BOY PLAY TIME". I am hoping if I just keep going to classes eventually this will pass.


----------

